
Ask HN: What would have made front-end development smoother now? - mrwnmonm
Like if JS had some feature from the beginning, or some practices browser would have made, or if the whole thing was very much different.<p>What are those things, and what would they lead to?
======
ankurdhama
Getting rid of DOM would made things a lot better. DOM is designed for
documents but over time it is patched to build applications and that is the
reason for the mess that frontend development is in.

